# iMac G4 bloqué sur la pomme



## Darvel (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

je viens de trouver un iMac dans un grenier familial.
C'est un dôme, avec un écran plat 17" pivotant, a 3 ports USB. ( G4 ?? )

J'ai essayé de le lancer mais il reste bloqué sur la pomme. Pouvez-vous m'aider à le débloquer, sachant que :
Je n'y connais rien en Mac.
Il n'y a pas de clavier... mais j'ai ma souris PC Microsoft au cas où.
Je n'ai pas de CD d'installation ( ou alors il est dedans mais je ne sais pas ouvrir le lecteur ).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

https://www.imageshack.us/i/poc0eUf7j


----------



## Anthony (16 Septembre 2018)

Commençons par poster dans la bonne section avec un titre informatif…


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2018)

iMac G4 flat screen, alias « Le Tournesol ».

https://support.apple.com/kb/SP93?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

https://support.apple.com/kb/SP104?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

https://support.apple.com/kb/SP94?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

À quelle génération appartient-il ? « flat » « 1 GHz » « USB2 » « 20 pouces ». C’est plus difficile à définir.

https://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/0/MA506/en_US/iMacG4_15inchFlatPanelMultilingualUserGuide.PDF


----------



## Darvel (16 Septembre 2018)

Merci Anthony. Merci Moonwalker.

appleserialnumberinfo.com m'indique que c'est un iMac G4 USB 2.0 de décembre 2003.
Serial N° : W83522ERQB7
1.25Ghz / 256MB / 80HD
3 ports USB 2

Après pour le débloquer je suppose qu'il me faudrait d'abord récupérer un clavier et un CD d'installation ?
Autre question (conne), ce n'est pas le fait qu'il ne détecte pas de clavier qui le bloque ? C'est bien qu'il a un soucis ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2018)

C'est un 17", j'en ai un comme ça :




Essai de trouver un DVD de OSX Tiger ou Leopard pour t'assurer qu'il démarre dessus, et que la carte video fonctionne bien.
Si c'est ok, un formatage et une install devrait suffire.

Le disque est un peu bruyant sur le mien, je vais le remplacer par une CF. Et lui mettre 2Go de RAM pour le booster un peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2018)

Le DVD de Tiger ou de Leopard doit être une version « Retail » (noir avec un X pour Tiger ou illustré pour Leopard) et pas un de ceux accompagnant une machine (gris).

On n’en trouve plus aujourd’hui que sur les sites d’occasions. Attention aux arnaques.

Attention aussi à ce que certains revendent le disque d’upgrade, qui nécessite la présence de l’OS précédent. On les reconnaît à ce qu’il y a écrit « Not for resale » sur le disque (Pas pour la revente). Ils sont généralement présentés dans un simple pochette de papier.

Les DVD « retail » étaient vendus en boîte.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Septembre 2018)

On peut utiliser un DVD d'upgrade de Leopard.
OSX n'étant plus vendu, je ne sais pas si on peut donner la méthode...
Le DVD d'upgrade OSX cherche effectivement un système déjà installé et refuse l'installation s'il n'en trouve pas (le bouton Installer n'est pas actif).
Il suffit d'aller dans Utilitaires et demander une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, qu'il ne va pas trouver évidemment.
Si on arrête la recherche, ensuite en retournant dans l'installation, le bouton Installer est actif ;-) un bug peut-être ;-))


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On peut utiliser un DVD d'upgrade de Leopard.
> OSX n'étant plus vendu, je ne sais pas si on peut donner la méthode...
> Le DVD d'upgrade OSX cherche effectivement un système déjà installé et refuse l'installation s'il n'en trouve pas (le bouton Installer n'est pas actif).
> Il suffit d'aller dans Utilitaires et demander une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, qu'il ne va pas trouver évidemment.
> Si on arrête la recherche, ensuite en retournant dans l'installation, le bouton Installer est actif ;-) un bug peut-être ;-))



Vu les connaissance de Darvel en système Macintosh mais surtout vue sa situation, il me semble que recommander un DVD upgrade ne fera que lui compliquer la vie, pour pas dire l’enfoncer un peu plus.

Et puis, une sauvegarde Time Machine avec un DVD Tiger… 

Il lui faut un vrai DVD retail de Mac OS X Tiger ou Leopard.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vu les connaissance de Darvel en système Macintosh mais surtout vue sa situation, il me semble que recommander un DVD upgrade ne fera que lui compliquer la vie, pour pas dire l’enfoncer un peu plus.
> 
> Et puis, une sauvegarde Time Machine avec un DVD Tiger…
> 
> Il lui faut un vrai DVD retail de Mac OS X Tiger ou Leopard.



Hehe, quand on veut jouer avec une machine de plus de 15 ans a l’utilité très... limitée, il faut savoir bricoler. 
C’est la bonne école pour commencer une collection.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2018)

Tu sais quoi ? Les « bidouilleurs » vous me fatiguez… 

Vous aimez trop résoudre les problèmes alors vous adorez les accumuler.

Faire les choses « carré » est souvent plus simple. Moins drôle, mais plus simple. 

Actuellement y’a des DVD de Tiger « retail » à pas trop cher sur Ebay. (rappel : 129 € prix d’origine).

Il fera ce qu’il veut. Tout en sachant que Leopard n’ira pas plus loin que Tiger en matière d’utilisation, nécessite plus de ressources et que ce dernier est mieux adapté à cette machine.

Les collections de machines… comme disait Steve : « débarrasser-moi de ces merdes ». 

En fait, je dépannais en attendant un expert. Je vous laisse vous amuser.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Septembre 2018)

Je suis d'accord avec toi... pour une machine récente (au moins MacIntel), mais là...

Si le HD ou la carte video est HS, il aura l'air fin avec son DVD retail plus cher que son Mac...

@ Darvel : Trouves un iso de Leopard (c'est facile), graves le sur ton PC et si tu arrives à remettre en route le Tournesol et que tu veux collectionner des "merdes", alors tu pourras faire les petites annonces pour trouver les accessoires et le DVD "Retail" qui te manques. Tu verras, on s'amuse bien ;-)
C'est peut-être une "merde" mais c'est un des plus beau design Apple. Ce n'est que mon avis...
Un clavier de PC fera l'affaire pour la remise en route. 
Pour ouvrir le lecteur DVD, reste appuyer sur le bouton de la souris au démarrage du Mac.
Pour démarrer sur le DVD, reste appuyé sur la touche C au démarrage.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2018)

Je blague en référence à une anecdote sur Steve Jobs.

Un Tournesol. 

Si j’en avais un comme ça entre les mains, je ferais tout pour le remettre en état. Surtout que j’ai l’OS et le clavier qui vont avec. 

Je ne pense pas que la carte vidéo soit HS. L’affichage ne serait pas si propre sur la photo. Mais effectivement, ce serait dommage d’investir trop dans un presse papier, même si après tout le DVD se revendra bien vite.

@Darvel
Si tu n'es pas loin de Lyon, il y a @melaure et son association qui peuvent te dépanner.

Sinon, tu peux mettre la machine en vente comme ceci. Elle trouvera preneur.


----------



## PJG (19 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si j’en avais un comme ça entre les mains, je ferais tout pour le remettre en état.


J'en ai six à la maison, tu en veux un ? 
Un DVD ou 4 CD de Tiger c'est suivant la machine (15,17 ou 20 pouces), c'est ce que j'utilise.
 Ensuite, soit je passe à la version supérieure (Léopard) ou il reste sous Tiger.
Les 4 CD c'est très bien, surtout quand le lecteur ne supporte pas les DVD.
Mais comme je change aussi le lecteur, je peux aussi utiliser le DVD.
@Darvel Tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème à faire revivre cette belle machine.


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2018)

Dommage que ce soit un 17, j'a enregistré tous les CD de mon 15…


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Septembre 2018)

C'est un 17" avec un G4 1,25Ghz, il supporte très bien Léopard à condition de l'upgrader en RAM (1Go c'est bien, 2 c'est mieux ;-)
Tiger c'est bien aussi...
Et il a un lecteur DVD (un Superdrive), Airport Extreme et Bluetooth (en option).
Il n'y a pas mieux en Tournesol, à part le 20" sorti en même temps en 2003. C'est les derniers.
Ça vaut le coup de le remettre en état.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que la carte vidéo soit HS. L’affichage ne serait pas si propre sur la photo.



Je pense aussi, si la carte video est HS on aurait un écran blanc après la pomme au moment où les drivers de la carte se chargent, j'ai eu ça plusieurs fois sur des iMac G5.
Le HD peut-être pas non plus, puisqu'il démarre, sinon on ne verrait pas la pomme. Ou alors il est en train de rendre l'âme...
Un fichier système corrompu... En démarrant sur un disque système, il sera fixé.

@Darvel, tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

Darvel, pas de soucis si tu es sur Lyon, on peut se croiser.

gpbonneau, j'ai aussi le G4 17" mais les enceintes mais pas le caisson seul, enfin si on compte pas la version 3 (caisson + sticks) qui est sur le mac mini 2012 avec la TV sony


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Septembre 2018)

On a perdu Darvel, dommage, j'aurais bien voulu le voir en marche son Tournesol, c'est une belle machine.

Du coup, j'ai fait un cadeau au mien ;-), je lui ai mis un petit dongle Infrarouge, vu que je m'en sert comme JukeBox.
Les iMac avant 2006 (comme ceux après 2011) n'avaient pas de récepteur infrarouge (apparu avec l'iMac blanc en 2006 donc, avec l'Apple Remote de la même couleur).
Maintenant, je peux me servir de la télécommande Apple pour piloter iTunes sur le Tournesol, merci Gus2000


----------



## PJG (25 Septembre 2018)

Je vais en récupérer un Tournesol (un de plus) samedi.
Bravo pour la télécommande, tu peux me donner la référence du dongle infrarouge ?
Est ce qu'il peut fonctionner sur un 15 pouces ?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Septembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je vais en récupérer un Tournesol (un de plus) samedi.
> Bravo pour la télécommande, tu peux me donner la référence du dongle infrarouge ?
> Est ce qu'il peut fonctionner sur un 15 pouces ?



Cherches Smartgus dans Google.
J'ai essayé aussi sur mon 15" (le premier, un Flat Panel de 2002) également avec Leopard et ça marche.
Ça doit marcher aussi avec Tiger vu que c'est la version qui équipait les premier iMac avec l'Apple remote.


----------



## Anthony (26 Septembre 2018)

Je me rends compte que j'ai supprimé un message de gpbonneau par erreur, du coup je le remets ici :

Regardes ici :
https://gusdevices.wixsite.com/smartgus/description

Ça marche avec Léopard, et je pense que ça marche aussi avec Tiger, les premiers iMac avec l’infrarouge était livré avec.


----------

